# Bảng Giá Nệm Lò Xo Tatana



## Dungtran (23/7/19)

Giá cả có thể nói luôn là yếu tố đầu tiên để chúng ta đặt ra để lựa chọn một sản phẩm yêu thích. Chính vì điều đó Tatana xin gửi bạn bảng giá của nệm lò xo để giúp bạn lựa chọn dễ dàng hơn nhé!

Nệm lò xo được xem như là nệm có độ đàn hồi lớn nhất trong tất cả các dòng nệm hiện nay, với độ đàn hồi êm ái chất lượng nệm còn có độ dày lên tới 25cm mang đến sự sang trọng cho căn phòng cà với nệm lò xo không chỉ đơn giản là sản phẩm hỗ trợ giấc ngủ tuyệt vời nhờ vào sự êm ái đàn hồi lớn mà sản phẩm còn đáp ứng được sự sang trọng sự hiện đại cho căn phòng bạn.

*Nệm Lò Xo Liên Kết Nina*
Nệm lò xo là nệm có phần chịu lực chính là hệ thống khung lò xo được liên kết lại với nhau. Về kết cấu cơ bản nệm được làm từ những lò xo đúng được xếp song song với nhau tạo nên sự đồng nhất, lực tác động lên nệm được giàn đều qua hệ thống liên kết giữa các dây thép lại với nhau.

Đặc điểm:
- Nhờ các hệ thống lò xo kết nối với nhau bằng dây thép, bề mặt sẽ cứng hơn, nhưng lại có độ đàn hồi lớn và nhờ cấu tạo của nệm nên nệm sẽ có độ êm ái hơn nệm lò xo túi.
- Có độ thông thoáng lớn nhờ vào kết cấi của những lò xo tạo nên nhiều khoảng trống giữa 2 mặt và có khả năng tản nhiệt tốt.






_Bảng giá nệm lò xo liên kết Tatana_​*Nệm Lò Xo Túi Hana*
Cấu tạo của nệm lò xo túi là nệm lò xo được thiết kế riêng biệt bởi hệ thống lò xo, thường làm bằng thép không gỉ cao cấp, được đặt kín trong từng túi riêng biệt và kết nối với nhau qua hệ thống khung đỡ chắc chắn.

Đặc điểm:
- Do cấu tạo của nệm lò xo túi nên có bề mặt êm ái ngay cả khi chưa có các lớp vải trên bề mặt, nệm có độ đàn hồi nhất định và không tạo ra những âm thanh cọ sát với nhau khi người nằm trở mình.
- Ngoài ra nệm còn được thiết kế với tính năng vuột trội là công nghệ nâng đỡ 7 vùng cơ thể, giúp cơ thể được nâng đỡ một cách hoàn hảo, đảm bảo cột sống luôn thẳng, tránh tình trạng tổn thương và thoái hóa cột sống do nằm sai tư thế.
- Nệm có độ dày 25cm, nhưng nhờ vào hệ thống thoát khí hoàn hảo nên không gây tình trạng bí lưng, nóng lưng.





​*Nêm mua nệm ở đâu chất lượng*
Với khá nhiều cửa hàng trên thị trường hiện nay thì việc mua đúng tấm nệm chính hãng, chất lượng cũng khá khó khăn, vì vậy, để đáp ứng điều đó và tránh tình trạng tiền mất tật mang cho người tiêu dùng, Tatana nhà sản xuất chuyên về chản drap gối nệm đã có mặt trên hầu hết các tỉnh thành phía Nam để mang đến giấc ngủ, sức khỏe cho người tiêu dùng nhờ vào 25 chi nhánh thegioinem.com và gần 100 đại lý phân phối các sản phẩm chính hãng của Tatana
Ngoài ra bạn còn có thể tìm mua các sản phẩm của Tatana trên các web Adayroi, Lazada, Tiki…và tham khảo các thông tin về giấc ngủ tai web tatana.vn

TATANA​


----------

